# .....Rincorrere la felicità....



## lunaiena (21 Maggio 2012)

Un gattone vide un gattino che rincorreva la sua coda e gli domandò:
“Come mai corri dietro alla tua coda in questo modo? “.

Rispose il gattino:
“ho sentito dire che la cosa migliore per un gatto è la felicità, e che la felicità è la mia coda. Ecco perché la rincorro, e quando l’avrò afferrata avrò la felicità”.

“figliolo” disse il vecchio gatto “anch’io ho considerato con attenzione i problemi universali. Anch’io ho concluso che la felicità è nella mia coda, ma ho notato che, ogni volta che mi metto a rincorrerla, essa mi sfugge, mentre quando faccio altre cose, mi viene dietro ovunque io vada”.C.L.James


----------

